# Help ASAP ! Feral problem



## pitbullove (Sep 25, 2012)

I have an opening on/under my house and there's 3 feral cats that come and go,WELL we finally got the stuff to fix the opening and I have to get these cats out. One is a SKINNY calico/tort,the other grey tabby and TODAY the cat my sister lost 2 years ago while moving out,he had never been out a day in his 9 years and now he is wild,today is the first time we have seen him 

How should I go about this? A trap is $40 but I might have to invest in it. And IF i catch them,do I keep/socialize them,is it possible?

I have a big outdoor kennel they could stay in !


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

many shelters/rescues have traps that you can borrow or rent for a small fee. Sometimes you just have to put down a deposit that they'll return when you bring the trap back to them.

I'd say that if the cats are strays and not truly feral, you'd have a pretty good chance of socializing them. The one that your sister lost a couple years ago is probably just scared and timid from living on its own for 2 years. He'll probably warm up to you quickly. It's hard to say with the other two not knowing their background. It is possible to socialize an adult feral (one that has never lived with people), but not very likely to happen. Often the kindest thing to do is trap, neuter and release them again.

Does this kennel of yours have shelter from the sun and weather? That would be an absolute necessity, but I'd also be a bit concerned about the cat feeling too trapped and vulnerable in an open pen outside. It just doesn't seem like a good idea to me, but I don't have any first hand experience with that sort of thing. A comfortable, quiet and enclosed space would probably be less threatening to a scared animal.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes, you can often borrow a trap - check with your local Humane Society/rescue organizations. 

Since you are removing access to the cats' home, they'll need a new shelter. The kennel you mentioned will do, as long as they can come and go as they please. Can you protect at least part of it from the weather so they can get out of the rain? I agree with the previous poster - don't lock them in there. 

If some of the cats have the potential to be pets, wonderful. If not, the kindest thing you can do is release them back to where they came from and provide for them. I feel bad for the former housecat - I'll bet he will come around if you feed him and he starts to trust you.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Buying a trap is a possibility - you could always sell it on Craigslist when you are done. Yes, the 9 year old can be re-socialized - it will just take time. A neighbor lost her cat for 6 months. Once she found her, skinny and wild, the cat didn't want to leave the house ever again so it was a happy ending.


----------



## pitbullove (Sep 25, 2012)

I ment to mention,I work at an animal rescue so we could work with them. However the rescue only has one trap and the spring is broken so cant use it. I put some food out today and they have been eating it,one of the cats is SO skinny,she was in the garbage when I got home today and as soon as she saw the car she bolted. I feel so bad for them,they need vet care and food.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You need to put out food and water immediately esp for the starving Calico / torti. I think the idea of leaving the outdoor kennel open is a good one. Have high places and a cubby they can get up into. Outdoor cats use trees and high places for protection from predators.

Here is a good resource for bringing a cat which is semi feral or a dumped / escaped cat which has gone feral to survive to become socialized again.
Kitty Cat Boot Camp

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=60586&p=604933#p604933


----------

